# SS Axiom Champ



## mtsage (Jul 4, 2019)

I have a SS Axiom Champ that I have had a few years. I just don't shoot it because it is too slick to handle and honestly would prefer it to have a palm swell. Was actually my first slingshot so maybe not the best choice. That being said, I will modify it to fit my needs. I did a search on this site and found a post about adding a swell mod but the post I think did not grow and show any mods. That was back in 2016 so will ask again. Has anybody done a swell mod on the small slick frame of the Champ. Thanks,

MR


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the Champ also . I slipped some rubber tubing on the contact points and she grips in the hand nice now. The swell can be accomplished by adding a knob to the handle . Alfred E.M. hopefully will jump in with some pics of his creations with the knob .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You can use the X-wrap shrink tube or some kind of athletic tape. One thing I know is glue of any kind won't stick to it. At least none of the epoxy I've tried. 
My friend Rayshot makes custom ones. Way more comfortable than the Tupperware ones.


----------



## mtsage (Jul 4, 2019)

So here are a couple of pics with mods I made to this SS Axiom Champ. Like my original post stated I did not shoot it because it was just too hard to hang on to. I.E. , good grip was not to be for me. So the sling went into the junk bin really. Resurrection due to covid and boredom. Oh did I mention retirement also. So the pics shows a hunk of pine spray glued on to the handle and trimmed down and sanded down to fit nicely in my palm. And then wrapped with vet wrap. Thats what we call it up here in MT. Can be purchased at most farm/vet supply stores. It is a stretchy cloth laced with fine metal strands that sticks to itself. I know, not very pretty, actually ugly, and the wrap could be replaced with something a little more permanent. I have used vet wrap on archery bows for years and it can last for years and be replaced when worn out. With diff colors as well. Snowing out today so will get to shooting it tomm. My guess is that it will be a good shooter for my ttf style. Now to find another place on the wall to hang it.


----------



## mtsage (Jul 4, 2019)

Am finished with the Champ. It appears to be a full resurrection from the trash bin. Earlier post said it was just not shootable by me as I could not get a good grip on the handle. Anyway here are a couple of pics of it finished. I had some goat skin rawhide so I soaked it and stretched it over the wood palm swell and stitched it up tight. Took it from previous pics of ugly to useable visually. Oh, and very shootable now also. Fun little project and it will be added to my wall. 



mtsage said:


> I have a SS Axiom Champ that I have had a few years. I just don't shoot it because it is too slick to handle and honestly would prefer it to have a palm swell. Was actually my first slingshot so maybe not the best choice. That being said, I will modify it to fit my needs. I did a search on this site and found a post about adding a swell mod but the post I think did not grow and show any mods. That was back in 2016 so will ask again. Has anybody done a swell mod on the small slick frame of the Champ. Thanks,
> 
> MR


----------

